# Two more quick questions please!



## Jon

With the Rocket Giotto Evo V2...


How long do you purge for before pulling a shot please?; and

Do I need to open the steam wand on start up - or is there a vacuum breaker on these please?


Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Charliej

It has a vacuum breaker, it's only, as far as I know, the Oscar of the more mainstream HX machines that doesn't have one as standard. Cooling flushes will depend on how long since you last used the machine, if for example you are making 4 back to back doubles then there is no need to flush between each shot, if however you have the machine on constantly and its been a couple of hours since you pulled a shot then yes you will need to flush, how much water you flush will depend on how hot your pstat setting lets the water in the group get and also how cool you want to pull your shot. These are general comments and I'm sure an owner will be along shortly once they have finished polishing their Rockets for today.


----------



## Thecatlinux

This should help


----------



## Jon

Thanks both. Didn't see this until now. Lol at polishing comment!


----------



## big dan

The Evo is very vocal. If the machine has been sat warming up for a while then when you engage the pump with the portafilter NOT in the group head you should hear a gurgling/hissing sound. This is the overheated water exiting the system. Once the hissing/gurgling stops you are around the right temperature to extract your espresso. Some people will count a few seconds after this point to let the temp drop a little more.

I find flushing until the gurgling stops works a treat. The only issue i have is that it purges about 200ml of water which is quite a chunk of my 3L water tank. I am thinking of turning the pressure stat down a bit more as my mine currently tops out at 1.2 bar. By reducing it to top out at 1 or 1.1 it will reduce the temp of the water circulating in the heat exchanger. The only downside is that it reduces the amount of steam power but i find the Rocket so strong anyway that turning it down a notch might be a plus.

When i get around to adjusting it i will post my results to see how much it has effected the amount of water i purge.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HarryPoter

How much water you flush will depend on how hot your pstat setting lets the water in the group get and also how cool you want to pull your shot. These are general comments and I'm sure an owner will be along shortly once they have finished polishing their Rockets for today.


----------

